# Welcome to the Greek forum!-  Read before posting - Rules



## ireney

Welcome to the Greek forum.

Steps:

Register.
Click "New Thread" to ask a question.
When adding a link that leads to a site outside these forums, please also add a small summary of what the link is about, since it is not certain that the link will be active for ever.
​1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2.Quoted material

Song lyrics may be quoted and translated up to a maximum of 4 lines. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations and translations beyond 4 lines will be removed.
No web pages or copyrighted content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.
3. If you want help with a school assignment, you are required to do your own work first. Then, and only then, may you post it with a request for help with specific doubts.

4 Look for the answer in dictionaries first (see the Ancient Greek and Modern Greek  resources' posts for some links to online dictionaries).

5. Thread title

Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question (avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new", "Help!" and the like).
If your question is about Ancient Greek, please indicate that in the title of your thread, unless it is obvious by the phrase/word in question.

​If your question is about another language (question in that case must be posed in Greek) include the name of the language in the title.


6. Always provide an example sentence and give context.

7. Chat language and chat spelling are not allowed in any language used (unless as the subject of a specific question). Use proper capitalisation.
Do not type the Greek part of your message using Latin characters unless you do not know the Greek alphabet. "Greeklish", unless it is itself the   subject of the thread should not be used and posts written in Greeklish will be deleted.

8. Be polite.
The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is welcome.

9. Don’t use the forum as a chatboard (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature if you want to send a personal message to another forum member

10. Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

11. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

12 Use the report-a-postfeature in the top right corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

13. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.



For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules



You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
All these posts need to say which moderator approved it.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.

*PARTICULARLY FOR THE GREEK FORUM*

It should be noted that ancient and modern Greek differ in pronunciation. There are many sites (as well as books and articles) dedicated to both the different theories about the reconstructed pronunciation of ancient Greek, and the arguments about which pronunciation should be used. Due to the controversial nature of the subject, we ask you not to open threads on the subject unless you have already conducted your own research and want to discuss a particular doubt you may have.
The same rules do not apply for the Modern Greek pronunciation since there's no controversy surrounding it.

*** NEW ***​Any pseudo-etymological suggestions that are either a) not posed as questions or b) after being satisfactorily and with arguments proven wrong still being supported will be deleted, since their perpetuation can mislead other members of the forums.​


----------



## ireney

Καλώς ήρθατε στο Ελληνικό φόρουμ.


Βήματα:

Κάντε Εγγραφή στον δικτυακό τόπο
κάντε κλικ στο «New Thread» για να υποβάλετε την ερώτησή σας.

Όταν προσθέτετε έναν σύνδεσμο (link) που οδηγεί εκτός του Wordreference forums, επειδή δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ο σύνδεσμος θα λειτουργεί στο διηνεκές, παρακαλώ να προσθέτετε και μια μικρή περίληψη του περιεχομένου του σύνδεσμου.​ 
1. Προσφέρετε βοήθεια και μην πληγώνετε τους άλλους.
Μην συμπεριφέρεστε άσχημα σε κάποιον αν το γλωσσικό του υπόβαθρο δεν είναι τέλειο.

2. Αποσπάσματα από άλλες πηγές

Δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση περιεχομένου που προστατεύεται από τους νόμους περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων,  από άλλους δικτυακούς τόπους ή από οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός από τις παρακάτω περιγραφόμενες περιπτώσεις: Περιορισμένη και λογική χρήση αποσπασμάτων από λεξικά όπως ο ορισμός ή η μετάφραση ενός ή δύο όρων. Αποσπάσματα και μεταφράσεις κειμένων μέχρι και 4 προτάσεις/φράσεις. Σύνδεσμοι προς το περιεχόμενο άλλων ιστότοπων είναι αποδεκτοί εφόσον οι σύνδεσμοι αυτοί συμμορφώνονται με τους όρους που καθορίζονται στους κανόνες χρήσεις αυτού του φόρουμ. Να αναγνωρίζετε και αναφέρετε την πηγή. Οποιοδήποτε περιεχόμενο αυτής της κατηγορίας δε συμφωνεί με αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις θα αφαιρείται χωρίς εξαίρεση.
Όσον αφορα στίχους τραγουδιών ή ποιήματα μπορείτε να παραθετετε/μεταφράζετε μέχρι και 4 στροφές αυτών. Θέματα και/ή μηνύματα με στίχους πέραν των 4 στροφών θα αφαιρούνται.
3. Αν θέλετε βοήθεια για κάποια σχολική εργασία, πρέπει να δουλέψετε πάνω της μόνοι σας. Αφού κάνετε την άσκηση, τότε, και μόνο τότε μπορείτε να την δημοσιεύσετε ζητώντας βοήθεια σχετικά με κάποιες συγκεκριμένες αμφιβολίες που μπορεί να έχετε. 

4. Ψάξτε πρώτα για την απάντηση σε κάποιο λεξικό (δείτε το μήνυμα με τους συνδέσμους για την Αρχαία και Νέα  Ελληνική γλώσσα για κάποια λεξικά on-line)

5. Τίτλος θεματικής ενότητας

Κάντε τη λέξη/φράση μέρος του τίτλου όταν ρωτάτε κάτι (αποφεύγετε τα «Θέλω μετάφραση», «Πώς το λέμε αυτό;» «υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη», «Βοήθεια!» κλπ)
Εάν η ερώτησή σας είναι για τα αρχαία ελληνικά να το αναφέρετε στον τίτλο, εκτός αν είναι εμφανές από την εν λόγω  λέξη/φράση.
​ Για ερωτήσεις στα Ελληνικά για άλλες γλώσσες, να αναφέρετε τη γλώσσα αυτή στον τίτλο
6.  Να δημοσιεύετε την ερώτησή σας ως μέρος ευρύτερου περιεχομένου (μια πρόταση/φράση στην οποία θα περιέχεται η λέξη/φράση για την οποία ρωτάτε και γενικά ό,τι θα βοηθήσει τα μέλη να καταλάβουν ακριβώς τί αφορά το ερώτημά σας και πού/πώς θέλετε ή είδατε να χρησιμοποιείται.)

7. Η αργκό των chatboards δεν επιτρέπεται (εκτός κιαν αποτελεί θέμα ερώτησης), ούτε και η αντίστοιχη "ορθογραφία".  Να χρησιμοποιείτε κεφαλαία όπου απαραίτητο.
 Μην χρησιμοποιήτε Λατινικούς χαρακτήρες για να γράψετε ελληνικές λέξεις εκτός και αν δεν ξέρετε το ελληνικό αλφάβητο. Τα Greeklish, εκτός της περίπτωσης που αποτελούν τα ίδια θέμα συζήτησης, δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται και μηνύματα που θα είναι γραμμένα σε Greeklish θα διαγράφονται.

8. Χρησιμοποιήστε το «αναφορά μηνύματος» που βρίσκεται στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία κάθε μηνύματος 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 εάν διαβάσετε κάποιο μήνυμα που περιέχει γλώσσα/εικόνες που θεωρείτε ενοχλητικές ή που πιστεύετε ότι ανήκει σε άλλο φόρουμ. Μ’ αυτό τον τρόπο θα βοηθήσετε το φόρουμ να λειτουργεί πιο ομαλά.

9. Να είστε ευγενικοί.

10. Μην χρησιμοποιείτε το φόρουμ για κουβεντούλα (chat), Χρησιμοποιείστε τα προσωπικά μηνύματα (ΠΜ)  αν θέλετε να στείλετε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ

11. Μη δημοσιεύετε συνδέσμους για εμπορικούς δικτυακούς τόπους. Το φόρουμ αυτό δε φιλοξενεί διαφημίσεις  και έτσι θέλουμε να παραμείνει.

12. Αν έχετε επιπλέον απορίες για τη λειτουργία του δικτυακού τόπου σας παρακαλούμε να τις δημοσιεύσετε στο “Comments and Suggestions” ή να στείλετε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα στον επιμελητή (moderator) της προτίμησής σας.

13. Σας παρακαλούμε να ελέγχετε ανά διαστήματα τους κανόνες του φόρουμ εφόσον θα ενημερώνονται όποτε είναι απαραίτητο.

Για λεπτομερή λίστα των κανόνων, παρακαλούμε να διαβάσετε τους πλήρεις κανόνες του WR (στα αγγλικά)



Δεν επιτρέπεται η δημοσίευση οπτικών ή ακουστικών αρχείων εκτός κι αν ένας από τους επιμελητές (moderators) προ-εκγρίνει τη δημοσίευση.
Όλα τα μηνύματα που περιέχουν τέτοια αρχεία πρέπει να αναφέρουν ποιος επιμελητής ενέκρινε τη δημοσίευση.
Όλα τα οπτικά ή ακουστικά αρχεία καθώς και οι ανάλογοι σύνδεσμοι που δεν έχουν προ-εγκριθεί θα διαγράφονται.
Δεν θα δίνεται έκγριση μετά τη δημοσίευση . Σας παρακαλούμε, ρωτήστε πριν την πράξη.


*ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ*

Η προφορά των αρχαίων και των νέων ελληνικών διαφέρει. Υπάρχουν πολλές ιστοσελίδες (όπως και άρθρα και βιβλία) αφιερωμένες στο θέμα αυτό καθώς και στα επιχειρήματα σχετικά με το ποια προφορά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται. Επειδή πρόκειται για αμφιλεγόμενο θέμα, σας ζητούμε να μην ανοίξετε θεματικές ενότητες πάνω σ' αυτό το ζήτημα εκτός εαν έχετε ήδη κάνει οι ίδιοι έρευνα και θέλετε να συζητήσετε κάποια συγκεκριμένη αμφιβολία που μπορεί να έχετε.
Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για την Νεοελληνική προφορά.

ΝΕΟ

Ψευδο-επιστημονικές παρετυμολογίες που υποστηρίζονται είτε α) χώρίς να είναι θέμα ερώτησης ή β) αφού έχουν απαντηθεί ικανοποιητικά και με επιχειρήματα θα διαγράφονται, καθώς αλλιώς μπορεί να παραπλανήσουν τα άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ.​


----------



## ireney

Please do _not _post multiple questions in one thread. Such threads violate rule#10 of the Forums' rules and may therefore be deleted.

Please do _not _answer in such threads. Use the Report-A-Post feature so that a moderator can take the necessary actions.


----------

